# Keeping ram hog apps under control on the charge?



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok first I'll say this may seem like a complete newbie question. However I've tried everything I can think of to no avail. I've noticed that when my charge does lag, the ram is well below 100. killing the ram hogging apps helps tremendously however they all restart only seconds later. Is there a way that I'm not finding to set the charge so that it will autokill apps when ram goes below a set amount? I have advanced task killer pro but the only autokill I find is a time incriment. again sorry if I just missed this somewere but a laggy phone is quite annoying..lol thanks


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

What is your current setup? ROM, kernel, etc?


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

Eclipse rom 1.2 
Kernel is 2.6.35.7 ep4, I believe that is imoseyon kernel but don't quote me on that.its been awhile since i've flashed a kernel
Radio is fp1 
and using Go launcher ex...sorry that I failed to put that info above....


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

If you're using imoseyon's kernel, that's probably part of your problem. It's old...based on EP4P. I'm on FP1 stock, with no tweaks outside of what's in the rom, and never worry about memory. I don't get any slowdowns related to it. At the very least, you should be running PBJ on that setup.

FYI, task killers like ATK cause more problems than they solve: http://lifehacker.com/5650894/android-task-killers-explained-what-they-do-and-why-you-shouldnt-use-them

Also, to know for sure if you are using imoseyon's kernel, check for the file /kernel_version.


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks very much I'll be changing to pbj asap now, and I will read your link..I have heard that before about ATK thanks again....


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

Alright I uninstalled ATK then downloaded and flashed pbj...was imediately greeted with the Galaxy S bootscreen.  then once in the system noticed an imediate improvement in performance. however didn't get my hopes up yet as a reboot generally helps anyway...opened up voltage control and found the smartassv2 governor set that and was able to overclock the cpu to 1300. so far so good phone is very quick no lag yet...and stable..no problems with wifi or signal and the overall feel is much better....Much thanks to Hacker Wannabe for the info and links...great article about task killers too...so to establish what is working great right now for me...

Eclipse V 1.2
latest PBJ Kernel
voltage control with smartassv2
overclocked to 1300
No Task Killers.
and I also should state that I am running the Fuju Tweak 4.0...
Go Launcher EX...however I'm about ready to ditch the Go weather widget as it never correctly uses my gps...and my gps does work...but I love the launcher....
again thanks guys this is working great and once all the bugs are worked out I'll update to the new Eclipse 2.0 and try my luck there...


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

WRT to the OP - Watchdog Light from the market. I use it on all my devices set to aggressive.

Sent from my YP-G70 using RootzWiki


----------

